

Here & There — a horizonless projection in Manhattan - nixme
http://schulzeandwebb.com/hat/

======
chaosmachine
This map would be good for finding things very close, or very far away, but
the area in the middle is not well represented.

------
cschneid
I really like this map projection. But I'm having a hard time finding a real
life use case for it. It's not very good at local items, so a walking mall
situation (over a few blocks) doesn't work very well. The projection is
inherently fixed to a point in physical space (ie, it's not very good printed
and carried around, and relies on a certain orientation).

Does anybody have a good use case for this map projection?

~~~
jacobbijani
being able to better appreciate how monumental manhattan is?

seriously. look at it. humans built that.

------
bemmu
So the ringworld engineers were originally from New York?

------
snprbob86
This makes me dizzy... and I'm not really sure what the use case is.

~~~
duskwuff
I believe the use case is "looking nice on the wall". :)

------
skorgu
There is civilization below Astor Place you know.

